# Aleister Black, Braun Strowman and others leave WWE



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't watch WWE very often but I'm pretty surprised to see Braun Strowman there.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aleister Black/Tommy End confirms his release. He had just started a feud with Big E. He'll definitely end up in AEW, I believe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400112081060478979


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Holy shit.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Does that mean he's been released while his wife has just gone back?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400113863450841098


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Well, that is unexpected!

I like Black and he fits AEW. Is Ruby Riot any good? (never seen her but heard the name)


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

Why Braun Strowman?! Is there more to the story we don't know? It's like the WWE is spoon-feeding AEW a huge star?

Lana will join Rusev (Miro).

Aleister Black can be the "9 - 5" working man Satanist on the Indy scene. Maybe join Cardona, and EC3 in impact.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, there's more to come. I read on another site Daniel Bryan and Booker T are likely gone but no confirmation. Too many WWE guys have just been let go.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kinda weird how much they are thinning out the rosters, but some of these are outright shocking like Strowman. Black was JUST put into a program with Big E too. 

Also, might want to say released in the title there.. They definitely didn't just leave on their own accord.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't know how they managed to fuck up with Aleister, he seemed destined to go far.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

A lot of boring names here, don't really care. I'm sure Lana will be AEW bound


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Braun feels like a huge, no pun intended, one. He felt like a “WWE lifer.”

Ruby hadn’t been used well for her entire WWE run, so I’m hoping she’ll go somewhere we’re she’ll be booked more to her talent level.

Murphy felt like he wanted out anyway.

Lana is a big surprise. Does she end up in AEW with Miro? 

Black reminds me of Billy Kay. Weird timing given that they had just seemingly set up a new story for both of them.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Vince is trying to kill aew by all means .I find it suspicious for him to keep releasing wrestlers for no reason


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Aleister Black as the new leader of the Dark Order would be perfect.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay Lana will likely end up there, cause duh.

AEW, to their credit, put all the right people over at DON, but the fan reactions also showed that the fans clearly want these "homegrowns" to be pushed as the primary stars.

I don´t see the point of Strowman. He won´t put people over like a Christian and Matt Hardy, but rather expect to destroy everybody, because he´s Super Strow. If he gets released his attitude will probably be a large reason. He´s not good enough to have interesting matches with half the roster either. AEW has Miro, Wardlow, Murderhawk, Hobbs, Luchasaurus, Hager, Comorotto as big dudes that can actually work. 

Samoa Joe and Daniel Bryan (if that happens) are the no-brainers.

Everybody else. Nah just keep pushing your own stars. It´s also a smart business strategy, cause it tells people that they can´t just pick WWE and if it doesn´t work out there, AEW will just be your fallback option. Nope, you think very hard whether you want NXT/WWE or AEW, when the decision comes.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope AEW doesn't get Braun. He was boring af and has nothing to offer to an already bloated roster. Still surprised they actually released him. They will probably get Aleister.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Braun Strowman was on the verge of being a big star and I think WWE missed the timing.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some of these are quite surprising. I did not expect Strowman to be released. The timing of Black is also a surprise, since they had just started a program with him
Even Lana was beginning to get some traction in her tag team.
Black and Lana will probably end up in AEW. Strowman could be a possibility as well, but he has never wrestled anywhere else, so he´s in for a big chock if he decides to stay in wrestling. He certainly has the size, and in AEW he´ll look even bigger.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

They are making record profits and still releasing guys. I wonder if like the rumor had been out there that they are trying to sell the company? Or they figure with the Peacock deal and other TV deals it doesn’t matter if they release guys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Only want Braun and Ruby out of that bunch. Black is coo too I guess


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Magicman38 said:


> They are making record profits and still releasing guys. I wonder if like the rumor had been out there that they are trying to sell the company? Or they figure with the Peacock deal and other TV deals it doesn’t matter if they release guys.


It is weird that Nick Khan just bought a massive house in California, when in works in Connecticut. Maybe he'll be working in Cali very soon.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Magicman38 said:


> They are making record profits and still releasing guys. I wonder if like the rumor had been out there that they are trying to sell the company? Or they figure with the Peacock deal and other TV deals it doesn’t matter if they release guys.


That rumor has been going around since they launched the WWE Network. Until it happens, I don´t believe it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Aleister Black as the new leader of the Dark Order would be perfect.


I don't even like Black, but saddling him with that bunch of losers is going to hamper him out the gate.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Wait, is this a damn joke? Aleister black and braun strowman are gone from the WWE? I'm genuinely shocked, surprised, to say the least. Hope the OP is serious. I'll now go check if this is indeed true!

EDIT- damn. I would LOVE to see buddy murphy and aleister black in AEW, and it would make me watch AEW religiously if dynamite features these two regularly, too. I also don't mind seeing Braun in AEW, once they release Lance Archer and a couple of others. Braun can easily replace them and be a much bigger deal than them as AEWs new resident monster. 

Another thing, I hope to goodness AEW cuts down on women's wrestling or doesn't promote it any more than it does (unless if they put them all on a separate show, which I'll gladly avoid). So please don't hire those women's wrestlers. Theyd be a waste of tv time and money. And it sucks as a wrestling fan to see them saturate Monday night Raw, so Dynamite needs to do better than that.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised if that entire list ended up in AEW. 

Braun, Black and Ruby are no brainers. Lana will join whether anyone likes it or not.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

AEW waste money on guys like BIg Show and Mark Henry, now actually useful talents are becoming free agents


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, Black and Stroman are shocking. With his size i would have thought Vince would have kept him. Perhaps there's some behind the scenes issues.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

reyfan said:


> AEW waste money on guys like BIg Show and Mark Henry, now actually useful talents are becoming free agents


Or wasting money on Matt Hardy, Christian etc. I like Christian, but bringing in Christian makes no sense if they were only gonna put him in battle royals. It's like Tony Khan just wants an excuse to spend money. Like a kid who thinks money is printed at home and has unlimited access to it, so he just keeps spending it, throwing it away, burning it for play.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Wasn't braun making fun of struggling indy wrestlers a year ago?
Like they say be nice when your on top.

Sad especially about black and murphy


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

My dream of Tommy End coming to AEW is so close to happening. _Batista "give me what I want" gif_
I would also love him in NJPW because he is as good as anyone in the ring.

Out of the rest of the releases, I would add Braun, Murphy and Ruby Riot. Most likely Murphy ends up in NJPW, which would be awesome. Ruby would be good in Impact as well. Braun is a tough one. He seems like one of those releases that WWE has a secret deal to bring him back. I can't see them giving up a monster like that after they have built him from the ground up.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Tommy End is an absolute must get for AEW. 

Wish list : Samoa Joe, Tommy End, Andrade. 

Potential flyers : Ruby, Peyton, Braun, Murphy, Bo Dallas. 

Tommy End and Samoa Joe are two of my absolute favorite wrestlers and in a big fan of Andrade as well.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400117584855547909
This is an interesting point from Sean Ross Sapp


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SRS said Strowman is gone because of his big contract. Weird for a company making so much money, they continue to be ruthless. I think WWE may be up for sale to be honest.

If IMPACT has any ambition left, there's a big chance for them here too, because AEW can't sign everyone.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400112081060478979


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

I want to see Strowman so bad..he will kill Marko Stunt..book it TK!
And tbh he will be great in terms of size in AEW so get him please.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Deathiscoming said:


> Or wasting money on Matt Hardy, Christian etc. I like Christian, but bringing in Christian makes no sense if they were only gonna put him in battle royals. It's like Tony Khan just wants an excuse to spend money. Like a kid who thinks money is printed at home and has unlimited access to it, so he just keeps spending it, throwing it away, burning it for play.


I forgot about them, AEW sign someone and then I forget they exist a few months later, Mark Henry and Big Show are still in my mind at least for a few weeks.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Word is there is likely more to come, so stay tuned I guess


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

justin waynes said:


> Vince is trying to kill aew by all means .I find it suspicious for him to keep releasing wrestlers for no reason





reyfan said:


> AEW waste money on guys like BIg Show and Mark Henry, now actually useful talents are becoming free agents


Forcing Tony to ask daddy for more money.
Another thing to consider is how the AEW lockerroom will feel if all these people goes to AEW. None of them will accept to be used just as underneath guys/girls so TK will have to at least give them a good amount of TV time, and possibly give them titles relatively soon after their debut.. And thus pushing guys who were never in WWE further down the card.
Strowman will demand at least $1.2 million/year which is what he got in WWE.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I thought Ruby Riot was already in AEW.........actually, that’s Peter Avalon


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Tommy End. Yes please. He will be absolutely amazing in AEW. 

Murphy and Lana are also very plausible. I don't mind either of the two but not really looking forward to it.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

El Hammerstone said:


> Word is there is likely more to come, so stay tuned I guess


Keith Lee, Ali, Tozawa, Benjamin, Slapjack, Mia Yim. (That is a prediction, not a spoiler  )


----------



## Gracie Ann (Jul 7, 2019)

Damn...I was enjoying the dark father vignettes. Makes sense now why last Friday nothing was mention about black attacking Big E smh


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

None of them should be automatic gets but I hope they sign Lana purely to see how the super diehards try to spin it as a fantastic signing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

justin waynes said:


> Vince is trying to kill aew by all means .I find it suspicious for him to keep releasing wrestlers for no reason


You think maybe he is like fuck it, go work for AEW?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'd like AEW to pick up Tommy End if he's interested. She's not on my wish list, but Lana would make sense with Miro aleady on the roster, though I'm not sure a wrestling role would be the best one for her.

As for the others, like many I could see Murphy in NJPW where he could build his reputation because he does have the right skills to work there. Best wishes to the rest named so far in this release, especially Brawn as doesn't he have a history of depression/sucidial comments or am I confusing him with someone else?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Braun im super shocked with. "GET THESE HANDS" i thought was Vince's favorite pick up line


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

reyfan said:


> I forgot about them, AEW sign someone and then I forget they exist a few months later, Mark Henry and Big Show are still in my mind at least for a few weeks.


I mean it's okay if Henry and Show are gonna be used as commentators and help groom and mentor guys (though to be honest, why do they have Dustin, Jericho, Billy Gunn and many more around for then?), along with being performers. But if AEW is paying big money to guys like Big Show and Mark Henry just as performers in 2021, that'd be ridiculous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit are you kidding me? Black just re-debuted!!

Braun too? What is WWE doing? Who do they have left who is worthy of a push?

Ruby Riott, Murphy and Black need to be signed for sure. Keep Braun away.

Is Vince really looking to sell the company? It would explain why they don't give a shit about their show and why they are cutting talents of this caliber.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'd like AEW to pick up Tommy End if he's interested. She's not on my wosh list, but Lana would make sense with Miro aleady on the roster, though I'm not sure a wrestling role would be the best one for her.
> 
> As for the others, like many I could see Murphy in NJPW where he could build his reputation because he does have the right skills to work there. Bets wishes for the others named s far in this release, especially Brawn as doesn't he have a history of depression/sucidial comments or am I confusing him with someone else?


Lana can pull a Scarlett with Miro


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Perfect time for AEW to shred some of their shit, and replace them with incredibly talented wrestlers like Aleister Black, Murphy and Ruby Riott.

How WWE dropped the ball on those three is unreal.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Savage Elbow said:


> None of them should be automatic gets but I hope they sign Lana purely to see how the super diehards try to spin it as a fantastic signing


 I´d pay her by appearance, but not a full-time contract. It makes a lot of sense to have an intergender match with Sabian/Ford, when they return. Beyond that I don´t think she actually adds anything to the Miro character. I think for somebody like Shawn Spears having Peyton i smore important, because it actually enhances him as a talent, since he´s seen as the reacher in the relationship. 
It be like the Brooklyn Brawler banging Trish Stratus.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

There is only one logical explanation for all this... I drank so much Vodka last night that I crossed a dimensional wall somewhere.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I remember there were issues around Brauns behaviour backstage - coming late etc. I wonder if those issues did not improve, or reared their ugly head again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Holy shit are you kidding me? Black just re-debuted!!


And just like that, fade to black.



Alright_Mate said:


> Perfect time for AEW to shred some of their shit, and replace them with incredibly talented wrestlers like Aleister Black, Murphy and Ruby Riott.
> 
> How WWE dropped the ball on those three is unreal.


I would hope so. There's plenty they could let go that are jobber looking geeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Khan must be busy this morning.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm thinking Keith Lee and Liv Morgan are next. Vince is giving up on wrestling and going to do something else, or in other words, buying an island to live out the rest of his years in solitude.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If AEW aren't on the phone to Strowman instantly then they're incredibly dumb. He's main event talent, he'd easily dwarf the rest of the roster. Instant push.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hitman1987 said:


> I thought Ruby Riot was already in AEW.........actually, that’s Peter Avalon


I don't know how many people will get this, but I want to let you know, I appreciated it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tommy End putting the Dark back in Dark Order is the way to go. IIRC one of the FTR was tweeting at Murphy pretty recently about seeing him soon or something. Lana surely ends up in AEW. 

I think Braun is probably done with the business or goes NJPW - I suspect he asked out.

Ruby Riott should be signed so she can do "twin magic" spots with Peter Avalon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tommy End putting the Dark back in Dark Order is the way to go. IIRC one of the FTR was tweeting at Murphy pretty recently about seeing him soon or something. Lana surely ends up in AEW.
> 
> I think Braun is probably done with the business or goes NJPW - I suspect he asked out.


If they completely re-package the Dark Order then it could work, but DO in its current state with Silver being goofy won't work. It needs to be a complete overhaul as far as them being serious.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Aew signing crappy ex wwe guys like big show, henry, hardy, spears could bite them in the ass if it means them not being able to pick up legit ex wwe guys in their prime like Murphy, black and strowman who definitely has good following that may follow him to aew


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm not as familiar as maybe I should be with Ruby Riott. Can someone give me some examples of why she's awesome? AEW could use a few more solid talents on the women's side.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR: "What's Adam Scherr , Tom Budgen, Catherine Perry, Matthew Adams, Dori Prange doing in the AEW zone Tony?"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Almost all the talent they have released this year were previously heavily featured on NXT, including multiple former NXT Champions. Such a bleak and depressing show to follow. I'm glad I stopped watching it.

NXT is the future of future endeavors


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't know how many people will get this, but I want to let you know, I appreciated it.


Long term storytelling 😎


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

With Lana, I think Impact is a really good spot for her. I believe that Lana/Miro have a home in Nashville, which would make it convenient since that is where Impact is located. She could also keep working on her wrestling skills in a more low pressure environment, while being able to make spot appearance on AEW with Miro.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If AEW aren't on the phone to Strowman instantly then they're incredibly dumb. He's main event talent, he'd easily dwarf the rest of the roster. Instant push.


Cody about to ‘Get those hands’


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Cody about to ‘Get those hands’


Cody foaming at the mouth rn thinking about booking himself to beat Strowman clean in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> Cody foaming at the mouth rn thinking about booking himself to beat Strowman clean in the middle of the ring.


Oh for reals. He's im sure asking Tony to get Braun over to get those hands and put himself over lmao


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Not quite sure what WWE are thinking to be honest?


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

Braun is a superstar.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Cody foaming at the mouth rn thinking about booking himself to beat Strowman clean in the middle of the ring.





Chan Hung said:


> Oh for reals. He's im sure asking Tony to get Braun over to get those hands and put himself over lmao


I can already picture Cody cutting a David vs Goliath promo


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Not quite sure what WWE are thinking to be honest?


They're looking to sell. It's clear as day, off-loading a big contract like Strowman's and clearing out talent that aren't needed is obvious as day.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody about to get the rub from Braun "You're the real Monster Among Men now Cody"


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Asuka842 said:


> Aleister Black as the new leader of the Dark Order would be perfect.


Dark order is shit


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I wish they don't get Braun. He is so boring. From these i would only want Tommy End and maybe Murphy for 2 or 3 cool matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> I can already picture Cody cutting a David vs Goliath promo


Yep, and someplace in that promo, saying he's doing it for his kid's future.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> I wish they don't get Braun. He is so boring. From these i would only want Tommy End and maybe Murphy for 2 or 3 cool matches.


So no to "Get these Hands" Cody?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Just in case anyone is interested, 90 days from today is August 31st. Six days before All Out.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Braun is a no brainer. He's over, and he's not some WWE retread who has been beaten in the midcard on TV every week. This guy has been booked like a legit main eventer, the guy went over GOLDBERG of all people clean for the Universal title. He has a ton of kayfabe credibility


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bad day for the boys and girls in the industry as salaries will plummet. 

With wwe unlikely to house show tour much, these guys and girls only will have about 100 dates a year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit..add to the list we also have Joe, Iconics and others who were let go previously lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Braun is a no brainer. He's over, and he's not some WWE retread who has been beaten in the midcard on TV every week. This guy has been booked like a legit main eventer, the guy went over GOLDBERG of all people clean for the Universal title. He has a ton of kayfabe credibility


They must get him..nuff said


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Shit..add to the list we also have Joe, Iconics and others who were let go previously lol


The list of free agents is getting big fast. Even Daniel Bryan is out there, even if he is likely to go back to WWE. This isn't just going to help AEW. Impact, NJPW, MLW and ROH will have plenty of possible wrestlers to sign. This could be a great thing for the industry.

This is also why a inter-promotional PPV show would be huge. You could showcase so much talent at a two day event from various promotions. Especially if WWE releases more names.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> The list of free agents is getting big fast. Even Daniel Bryan is out there, even if he is likely to go back to WWE. This isn't just going to help AEW. Impact, NJPW, MLW and ROH will have plenty of possible wrestlers to sign. This could be a great thing for the industry.
> 
> This is also why a inter-promotional PPV show would be huge. You could showcase so much talent at a two day event from various promotions. Especially if WWE releases more names.


It's growing fast. Does that mean AEW will do a 3rd TV show? j/k


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I mean, the talent is there now for an invasion angle if they want to do it. But the roster is already pretty heavy.

CM Punk, Daniel Bryan (maybe?), Samoa Joe, Braun Strowman, Tommy End, Buddy Murphy. It's not the nWo, but some combo of those could draw interest as invaders.

I wonder what's happening with Zelina Vega now? WWE has had her back in the PC, but they've just released her husband.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well there's Eric Rowan and Stroman they could have a Giant Team in AEW lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody's excited for more people to go over. He's already writing promos about overcoming all these guys.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

AEW should get Aleister Black (Tommy End) and immediately have him Black Mass the fuck out of Omega for the Title. AEW will get Tommy End and have him feud with Orange Cassidy or whatever no names they have Christian feuding with.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

Aleister Black was a big "meh" for me. Never understood the guy's character, never understood the hype, and there's something about his look that just seems off to me. I'm not sure what it is, but I think Vince sees it too. It's like his body isn't the right proportion and his face is too wide for his head.

And the sitting down in the middle of the ring after a move...sorry, I'm not exactly creaming my pants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cody's excited for more people to go over. He's already writing promos about overcoming all these guys.


In fact, rumor has it, he plans to have them all come in, invade and him, alone beat them all in one match at the same time.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wanna put Wardlow over? Book him in a feud with Braun.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NathanMayberry said:


> AEW should get Aleister Black (Tommy End) and immediately have him Black Mass the fuck out of Omega for the Title. AEW will get Tommy End and have him feud with Orange Cassidy or whatever no names they have Christian feuding with.


Tony Khan will put OC over Black, Stroman and Samoa Joe for the LOL's


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've come to a conclusion. I think AEW should sign him even if they don't want to push him. You can use his name value and massive size to put over someone in AEW. And like he just got fired, so there's no bidding war here. He could make significantly less than Moxley or Jericho.

Like imagine if after a few months of bullying indie guys, Hangman Page or Jungle Boy beat Braun. That's be a pretty cool deal and then we can send Braun packing if he sucks.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

In theory, AEW could snatch up this entire list, which means they've really got to consider releasing some of their dead weight. I know people will bitch about firing aew wrestlers to become wwe lite, but I don't care where a wrestler is from, only that the roster becomes far more solid and legit. Dark Order member number 20 getting released in favor of Black isn't going to collapse their company. The roster is bloated as hell anyway.

I know AEW needs more big guys, but Braun is such a snooze. Unless he's somehow gotten charismatic in the years that I stopped watching.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Do they have the room for some of these names. Because it's a waste if they're going to bring folk in to have them be Miro in his first 6 months because they have other set plans


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

More losers for AEW to sweep up and overpush.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

They have to bring in Braun but I just question how in the world they book him. He's an odd fit to the roster.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I think TK will not bring Braun. He shit on AEW before and bringing him would hurt the backstage.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400145551581138953
Please...please...please.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait...didn't Black was changed to Smackdown recently and now hes released?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

A part of me wants Braun in AEW so he can single handedly beat the crap out of The Elite in like 3 minutes. Just takes out Omega, The Good Brothers and The Bucks like it's nothing, like it's easy work to him.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Just shows you that WWE doesn’t see AEW as a significant threat as All Out is more than 90 days away. They could’ve waited a week to release everybody otherwise. AEW now has Braun and Black along with Samoa Joe available that can be the “big surprise” for All Out.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Strowman def coming to aew. Wouldnt be shocked to see lana headed over there as well. the others are up in da air


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The tools are there with Buddy Murphy but he really failed to shine in that whole angle with Rollins and the Mysterios, not surprised he's been let go. Tommy End was never going to be a guy Vince got, no surprise. No surprise with Lana and Ruby. 

Braun being let go blows my mind, I'd have thought he'd have been one of the safest guys on the roster. Christ only knows who he's pissed off to have this happen. I know he has his in ring limitations but he's a guy any company should be looking to sign.


----------



## VUBoi (Sep 16, 2019)

Blake and Murphy would be cool to see back together


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Didnt Braun admit he had mental health anxiety not so long ago when he was in limbo doing nothing of purpose in the WWE soon after he lost the title to Reigns? This release may tip him over the edge, hope he takes it well.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Lana is for sure coming over. 

End/Black will almost certainly come too unfortunately. I've never seen it with him. He's the guy the IWC will rave about it and but no one in the audience gets invested in.

Strowman seems like easily the biggest deal to be let go. AEW certainly doesn't need him but he may be too big to pass up. He's not going to an indy spot. It'd be cool to see him in NJPW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Some of these are quite surprising. I did not expect Strowman to be released. The timing of Black is also a surprise, since they had just started a program with him
> Even Lana was beginning to get some traction in her tag team.
> Black and Lana will probably end up in AEW. Strowman could be a possibility as well, but he has never wrestled anywhere else, so he´s in for a big chock if he decides to stay in wrestling. He certainly has the size, and in AEW he´ll look even bigger.


*I think Cornette is right about WWE about to be sold.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sadly, Lana is the most likely and she has been horrible for years now. Like watching someone turn more into a life sized plastic doll each day. After she stopped being the Ravishing Russian, it went downhill fast.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think Cornette is right about WWE about to be sold.*


I´ll just quote myself. 


yeahright2 said:


> That rumor has been going around since they launched the WWE Network. Until it happens, I don´t believe it.


----------



## Cody Rhodes’ neck tattoo (May 16, 2021)

Think if Strowman wants to stay and work on his craft, Japan would be the ideal place. They love big guys over there and is a common place guys, especially big men go to get better.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Some of these are quite surprising. I did not expect Strowman to be released. The timing of Black is also a surprise, since they had just started a program with him
> Even Lana was beginning to get some traction in her tag team.
> Black and Lana will probably end up in AEW. Strowman could be a possibility as well, but he has never wrestled anywhere else, so he´s in for a big chock if he decides to stay in wrestling. He certainly has the size, and in AEW he´ll look even bigger.


A lot are bring them into aew,here the thing if aew can't they already have,the right way.then how would any of the recent releases,fair any better.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Black would be great for now. But AEW should have patience. If they released Strowman then that means a very high percentage of current WWE wrestlers are not safe and we could see more big names going this year


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm shocked about Braun considering he was popular and I'm sure moved tons of merch for them.

The rest not so much.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I'm fucking shocked by some of these releases. Especially Strowman. He was just fighting for the WWE championship. What the fuck?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Braun would be an incredible pick up for AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

reyfan said:


> AEW waste money on guys like BIg Show and Mark Henry, now actually useful talents are becoming free agents


That's fucking laughable .....

Show and Henry are mostly backstage guys with a few matches maybe. Henry and show are great pickups for what they'll be doing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot Mickie James is also available.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Algernon said:


> *Just shows you that WWE doesn’t see AEW as a significant threat* as All Out is more than 90 days away. They could’ve waited a week to release everybody otherwise. AEW now has Braun and Black along with Samoa Joe available that can be the “big surprise” for All Out.


This is probably the most annoying line used on this forum.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

im honestly shocked Braun was let go i feel like theres something deeper there buy End and Ruby would be good pickups for AEW murphy more than likely TNA i feel like AEW would be foolish not to pursue Braun


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Well there's Eric Rowan and Stroman they could have a Giant Team in AEW lol


Lead by Bo Dallas in a fedora and hawaiian shirt lol.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Too bad, AEW overfeed itself in past with wrestlers.
If they are serious with their women division now, they should hire Heidi. Too bad, I guess they will hire Lana CJ INSTEAD.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ger said:


> Too bad, AEW overfeed itself in past with wrestlers.
> If they are serious with their women division now, they should hire Heidi. Too bad, I guess they will hire Lana INSTEAD.


Lana will for sure join AEW


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Braun, Murphy, Tommy End, Andrade etc. Going to need another faction or add to one lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Algernon said:


> Just shows you that WWE doesn’t see AEW as a significant threat as All Out is more than 90 days away. They could’ve waited a week to release everybody otherwise. AEW now has Braun and Black along with Samoa Joe available that can be the “big surprise” for All Out.


I don’t think it’s a question of threat. Fact is, we can see that nobody really brings in more viewers nowadays in wrestling. If Sting couldn’t for AEW, it’s not Aleister Back or Braun that will make a difference ratings wise. AEW’s product might improve in terms of quality but it won’t improve the ratings, ticket sales, etc.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Lana will for sure join AEW


They will replicate our boy Karrion Kross and his girl Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot about Andrade being gone too. Damn lots of recent talent gone lol


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Sign Andrade and Daniel Bryan too


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Are they thinking of selling the company? Stripping assets. Braun was on a big $1m dollar annual contract and if he's been holding out for negotiation then I can see why the company let him go. Leveraging for his worth has cost him big time since they obviously don't believe he's _that _important to the bottom line.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> A part of me wants Braun in AEW so he can single handedly beat the crap out of The Elite in like 3 minutes. Just takes out Omega, The Good Brothers and The Bucks like it's nothing, like it's easy work to him.


What about AEW makes you think that will ever be booked?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Maybe there really is a God? They finally cut that dumb fuck Braun Strowman loose (someone better put him on suicide watch tho)! Too bad about Buddy Murphy, hopefully he gets hired by NJPW or AEW as a last resort.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> This is probably the most annoying line used on this forum.


Because it's true?

They took their show off Wednesdays.

They keep releasing talent, including a guy who was champion coming out of Wrestlemania last year

Vince McMahon is literally telling some of his legends to go there.

I forgot, they put up a video of Britt Baker getting squashed 5 years ago. They must care SOOOO MUCH.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Because it's true?
> 
> They took their show off Wednesdays.
> 
> ...


Actually no, it might very well be true, it’s just irrelevant what they think when they can’t put out a decent product.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Lana will for sure join AEW


That´s a given. CJ and Miro.. The Power couple of AEW.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s a given. CJ and Miro.. The Power couple of AEW.


Lana is going to Impact


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, Braun Strawman, Samoa Joe, Rusev, Dean Ambrose, Alaister black, Daniel Bryan, Christian, Big Show, Tony Schiovane, JR, Taz, Sting.. The list goes on.

All available or are already with AEW. Crazy potential, but instead they have a bunch of no talent no star indy guys wasting space and a talentless booker. Such a waste and shame.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Because it's true?
> 
> They took their show off Wednesdays.
> 
> ...


I suspect that's the case with guys like the Big Show and Mark Henry. Amicable release, go get a sweet deal elsewhere, you're welcome to come back in the future for a HOF induction or a backstage role.

But there must be more going on with all these releases. Guess we'll find out in the near future.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Buddy Murphy? Wasn't he like Seth Rollins' pupil at some point. If AEW don't hire him they are insane. Anybody from Impact to NWA should get on this guy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There's enough talent available now for a). a third major promotion if there was a big investor or b). for AEW to do some sort of brand split, something I don't really want to see, but which Tony Khan might see as an interesting business move (since content = king and AEW could try and negotiate another TV deal with someone).

New Japan might take on a few (Tommy End would flourish there), but they've lost money during Covid and are not spending much at the moment. Like IMPACT and ROH, MLW's budget seems limited too so I dunno how many of these they can take. Even before all these cuts, the indies are loaded with talent.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Lana is going to Impact


I dunno. All the girls in Impact are Thicc, which has to be intentional by talent relations.

I could see CJ just doing something outside of wrestling.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

justinkjones1993 said:


> Aleister Black was a big "meh" for me. Never understood the guy's character, never understood the hype, and there's something about his look that just seems off to me. I'm not sure what it is, but I think Vince sees it too. It's like his body isn't the right proportion and his face is too wide for his head.
> 
> And the sitting down in the middle of the ring after a move...sorry, I'm not exactly creaming my pants.


Except for Taker, Vince never gets dark characters. That's why he never pushed Raven.

Black needs to be the Dark Lord he was meant to be. Something similar to the Sean O'Haire's Devil's Advocate character but more dangerous. That's how he should be booked. Give him a black coat. Have him appear somewhere, doesn't matter. I think he could fit in Corgan's NWA cause they don't mind characters.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> There's enough talent available now for a). a third major promotion if there was a big investor or b). for AEW to do some sort of brand split, something I don't really want to see, but which Tony Khan might see as an interesting business move (since content = king and AEW could try and negotiate another TV deal with someone).
> 
> New Japan might take on a few (Tommy End would flourish there), but they've lost money during Covid and are not spending much at the moment. Like IMPACT and ROH, MLW's budget seems limited too so I dunno how many of these they can take. Even before all these cuts, the indies are loaded with talent.


Yea with releases like that, that's what I thought. If somebody with money can be convinced to start a promotion, this is the time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't know much about Aleister Black but I listened to his Twitch stream that he did today after his release and he seems like a really creative and no-bullshit kind of guy, so now I want him to be signed. Like he literally thinks about the colors in the background of his vignettes, so they match his future opponent. I mean that's kinda artsy for pro wrestling but it's definitely unique. Also, he really put the dirtsheets on blast, which was amusing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby Allin vs. Tommy End would be quite the feud. They could go to some very dark places with their promos and such.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea with releases like that, that's what I thought. If somebody with money can be convinced to start a promotion, this is the time.


Side note: Don Draper FTW haha


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Buddy Murphy? Wasn't he like Seth Rollins' pupil at some point. If AEW don't hire him they are insane. Anybody from Impact to NWA should get on this guy.


Stooge and fall guy would be more accurate. They brought Murphy from 205 specifically for that angle and the neverending Mysterio feud.. And once that was done, nothing for Murphy


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Stooge and fall guy would be more accurate. They brought Murphy from 205 specifically for that angle and the neverending Mysterio feud.. And once that was done, nothing for Murphy


That is weird, he's a pretty talented guy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Buddy Murphy to NJPW
Braun Strowman back to WWE
Aleister Black to AEW
Andrande - AAA/NJPW
Ruby Riott - Impact
Lana - AEW
Samoa Joe - Impact
Garrett - Indies
Mickie James - AEW
Peyton Royce and Billie Kay - Impact


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> Actually no, it might very well be true, it’s just irrelevant what they think when they can’t put out a decent product.


These are two separate issues that people try to make into one.

WWE put on a crappy product without AEW, they are just doing the same thing now with AEW in business.

AEW has no influence on that at all. AEW fans are the ones who seem to cant get that out of their minds


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

peowulf said:


> I suspect that's the case with guys like the Big Show and Mark Henry. Amicable release, go get a sweet deal elsewhere, you're welcome to come back in the future for a HOF induction or a backstage role.
> 
> But there must be more going on with all these releases. Guess we'll find out in the near future.


They don't need them.

Ryback tried telling ya'll

No one will ever be above the company. Also, TK the messiah is paying them big big paychecks. 

Jericho has been on record saying that he went to McMahon with his AEW offer, and McMahon said in so many words that he would be crazy to turn it down, because he wasn't going to pay Chris that.

The roster is bloated and they have more people coming up. They probably think everyone on that list is easily replaceable


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man imagine what Black could do in AEW:

Black vs Darby
Black vs Omega
Black vs PAC
Black vs Miro
Black vs Sting
Black vs Cody
Black vs Jungle Boy
Black vs Penta
Black vs MJF

Those are all PPV main event caliber matches. He’s a must sign.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I'm thinking Keith Lee and Liv Morgan are next. Vince is giving up on wrestling and going to do something else, or in other words, buying an island to live out the rest of his years in solitude.


I've actually read the opposite. I've read a few people say that he's selling up to Nick Khan because he wants to run for president and obviously can't do that as well as run WWE.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

RAW got a 1.4 and they're releasing stars lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Braun is the most shocking. The guy was in a WWE title match at the last PPV. Black was starting a feud with Big E just last week. This just proves that WWE have no long-term plans, they just book on a show by show basis


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> I think TK will not bring Braun. He shit on AEW before and bringing him would hurt the backstage.


I don't want Braun in AEW. The only ones I want to see in AEW are Black and Ruby Riott. I've no interest in Santana Garrett and as for Lana, same thoughts about her as I had with Zelina after she was released, only hire her as a valet or manager, no interest in her as an in ring talent.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> These are two separate issues that people try to make into one.
> 
> WWE put on a crappy product without AEW, they are just doing the same thing now with AEW in business.
> 
> AEW has no influence on that at all. AEW fans are the ones who seem to cant get that out of their minds



I never said AEW influences it 🤷‍♂️ But it should. WWE has had no competition for a long time. I know you might say AEW is not competition, but that’s where we’ll disagree.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Don’t watch much of WWE, but I’ve caught some of Aleister Black, and he seems like he would be great addition to AEW.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

justin waynes said:


> Vince is trying to kill aew by all means .I find it suspicious for him to keep releasing wrestlers for no reason


This is the biggest piece of bullshit I ever heard. Please stop typing.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Cody foaming at the mouth rn thinking about booking himself to beat Strowman clean in the middle of the ring.


Lol y'all act like he's beaten everyone that came into aew. You're wrong. As always.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bad day for the boys and girls in the industry as salaries will plummet.
> 
> With wwe unlikely to house show tour much, these guys and girls only will have about 100 dates a year.


I bet the wwe marks are happy as fuck about that.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

justinkjones1993 said:


> Aleister Black was a big "meh" for me. Never understood the guy's character, never understood the hype, and there's something about his look that just seems off to me. I'm not sure what it is, but I think Vince sees it too. It's like his body isn't the right proportion and his face is too wide for his head.
> 
> And the sitting down in the middle of the ring after a move...sorry, I'm not exactly creaming my pants.


This is the stupidest fucking shit I ever heard. Looking at someone's head ain't the reason I watch wrestling.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Lol y'all act like he's beaten everyone that came into aew. You're wrong. As always.


Archer, Brodie, Ogogo, Kingston, and Wardlow

The man likes to beat the bigger guys... and Braun is bigger than all of those listed. Cody is very much ready to beat another.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Absolutely shocked with Strowmans release. 

Bit surprised with blacks release seeing he just came back on TV.

Either way I personally dont want either one especially not Strowman in AEW. Just dont find them interesting in the slightest but have a feeling we may see them down the road in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Buddy Murphy? Wasn't he like Seth Rollins' pupil at some point. If AEW don't hire him they are insane. Anybody from Impact to NWA should get on this guy.


He was also trying to mess with Rey's daughter lol. Oh well


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I’m all for Black and Strowman along with Lana. Murphy makes sense for IMPACT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Khan has plenty of money from daddy to afford all those released and more


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony Khan has plenty of money from daddy to afford all those released and more
> View attachment 101918


Sooner or later daddy will cut off the cash flow.
Dixie´s dad Bob carter owned Panda Energy who had a net worth of 5 Billion, but even he said no at some point.. No need to bleed the company to keep the kids happy and playing wrestling bookers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400145551581138953


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Braun Strowman is an ASSHOLE
when Evil Uno wanted people to donate to the out of work indie wrestlers because of COVID
Braun Strowman made fun of it in a very condescending way
he can go fuck himself, hopefully his money will run out before anyone gives him a contract so he can see how it feels to be broke


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> Braun Strowman is an ASSHOLE
> when Evil Uno wanted people to donate to the out of work indie wrestlers because of COVID
> Braun Strowman made fun of it in a very condescending way
> he can go fuck himself, hopefully his money will run out before anyone gives him a contract so he can see how it feels to be broke


He knows how it feels. When he was competing in strongman competitions he didn´t have a ton of money like he does now.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400145551581138953


If Tommy End arrives in AEW at the next PPV....this music has to play as the precursor to his arrival.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Well, that is unexpected!
> 
> I like Black and he fits AEW. Is Ruby Riot any good? (never seen her but heard the name)


Yes, Ruby Riott is a great talent!

She is great in the ring (but unfortunately hasn’t been given many chances to shine much in lengthy matches since her 1st injury in mid-2018), is a great promo worker (BOTH heel plus face), and is slightly charismatic (although she could possess much more if given more spotlight). 

Ruby was arguably the most underutilized/misused woman in WWE before she got released earlier today.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What about AEW makes you think that will ever be booked?


I didn't say I think it'll be booked. It's just my own personal fantasy booking I'd love.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Seafort said:


> If Tommy End arrives in AEW at the next PPV....this music has to play as the precursor to his arrival.


I'll add this. If AEW signs all of the wrestlers released today, Tommy End will wind up getting the biggest pop of the night when he shows up.

For Braun, we've seen his potential (largely) realized in WWE. Aleister is an enormous what if - a tantalizing talent that people have arm chair booked.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Sooner or later daddy will cut off the cash flow.
> Dixie´s dad Bob carter owned Panda Energy who had a net worth of 5 Billion, but even he said no at some point.. No need to bleed the company to keep the kids happy and playing wrestling bookers.


Not when there’s a consistent return on investment. Khan money runs deep and Tony is a genius. His dad believes in him completely and AEW is on the rise.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, Ruby Riott is a great talent!
> 
> She is great in the ring (but unfortunately hasn’t been given many chances to shine much in lengthy matches since her 1st injury in mid-2018), is a great promo worker (BOTH heel plus face), and is slightly charismatic (although she could possess much more if given more spotlight).
> 
> Ruby was arguably the most underutilized/misused woman in WWE before she got released earlier today.


Agreed on Ruby. They never gave her a chance to shine.. But part of it (if not all) is because of how she looks.. She´s no Charlotte Flair


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Not when there’s a consistent return on investment. Khan money runs deep and *Tony is a genius*. His dad believes in him completely and AEW is on the rise.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

omaroo said:


> Absolutely shocked with Strowmans release.
> 
> Bit surprised with blacks release seeing he just came back on TV.
> 
> Either way I personally dont want either one especially not Strowman in AEW. Just dont find them interesting in the slightest but have a feeling we may see them down the road in AEW.


Braun you get because:

1) Name value
2) He's in his prime, not on the backside of his career
3) He can fulfill that Andre the Giant role in your promotion. He doesn't have to be champion

Black you get because:

1) Tremendous untapped potential
2) Huge name value with AEW's core fanbase

Lana you get because:

1) Would work fine with Rusev and enhance his character even more
2) If she continues to develop as a wrestler, the story is there to be written of how she elevated herself into a legitimate world title contender (down the road)

Murphy you get:

1) Untapped potential - he was vanilla because that was all that Creative allowed for him
2) He would be an excellent opponent (or partner) for PAC
3) He's got the traditional "look"

Ruby:

1) Name value to the women's division, and a competitor for Baker or whoever is champion


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> He knows how it feels. When he was competing in strongman competitions he didn´t have a ton of money like he does now.


Clearly he forgot how it feels
Or else he wouldn't have made this comment
Hopefully his untalented ass will see how it feels one more time


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Of today’s releases, I’d love to see Tommy End in AEW. Maybe Ruby Riott.

But I still prefer Samoa Joe and the Iiconics.

Where will Mistico land?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think Black has his mind set on AEW. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400269420149227525

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400244102470508545


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400273649379287040


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, there's more to come. I read on another site Daniel Bryan and Booker T are likely gone but no confirmation. Too many WWE guys have just been let go.


Which site did you read this on?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


>


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I think Black has his mind set on AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400269420149227525
> ...


Mox v Black alone would get my money for all-out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If they pick up Mickie James and Ruby Riott that would be pretty good.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

NXT Only said:


> Not when there’s a consistent return on investment. Khan money runs deep and Tony is a genius. His dad believes in him completely and AEW is on the rise.


Hasn't AEW gone from a 1.5 million rating a month or two ago to their most recent rating being 500k?

If Tony's a genius then so is Dixie Carter...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I can see AEW signing Black even though I don't necessarily want them to. He'd add to their midcard but they'd be making huge mistakes if they were to put him in main event high profile feuds, he's fine fighting for the TNT belt but he doesn't belong in the main event.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Of today’s releases, I’d love to see Tommy End in AEW. Maybe Ruby Riott.
> 
> But I still prefer Samoa Joe and the Iiconics.
> 
> Where will Mistico land?


IMO, the top unsigned talent AEW can use right now are Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan, Lana, and Andrade. If they sign those 4, and cut some off the riff raff they have, they'd immediately improve their roster.

Joe should have been signed a month ago and given the mic as commentator or wrestler. Guarantee he's way better than Paul Wight or Mark Henry


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> I don't watch WWE very often but I'm pretty surprised to see Braun Strowman there.


They let Matt Morgan go when they had high hopes for him and he was way better than Braun


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Braun Strowman was on the verge of being a big star and I think WWE missed the timing.


He has zero charisma. He's a poor man's John Studd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_If they can tie up:_
Andrade w/Zelina Vega
Daniel Bryan
Samoa Joe
Aleister Black

That's not too shabby.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> Perfect time for AEW to shred some of their shit, and replace them with incredibly talented wrestlers like Aleister Black, Murphy and Ruby Riott.
> 
> How WWE dropped the ball on those three is unreal.


I wouldn't say shit exactly but AEW has too many people under contract. imo


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Prosper said:


> I'm thinking Keith Lee and Liv Morgan are next. Vince is giving up on wrestling and going to do something else, or in other words, buying an island to live out the rest of his years in solitude.


he's up to something for sure. my only question is where does triple h and Stephanie mcmahon go once the company is sold.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> _If they can tie up:_
> Andrade w/Zelina Vega
> Daniel Bryan
> Samoa Joe
> ...


Zelina is back with the E


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

SMW said:


> he's up to something for sure. my only question is where does triple h and Stephanie mcmahon go once the company is sold.


live off the money


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ruby is a must. They need a stronger women's division in my opinion 

Tommy end would be a very solid addition 

Strowman i guess but AEW struggle with their big men


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> Braun Strowman is an ASSHOLE
> when Evil Uno wanted people to donate to the out of work indie wrestlers because of COVID
> Braun Strowman made fun of it in a very condescending way
> he can go fuck himself, hopefully his money will run out before anyone gives him a contract so he can see how it feels to be broke


And be an independent wrestler,which there's nothing wrong with being an independent wrestler.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve read somewhere that strowman wants to go full time with a body building career

He could go down the Brian Cage route, where he does both. Let’s see.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SMW said:


> he's up to something for sure. my only question is where does triple h and Stephanie mcmahon go once the company is sold.


Hopefully they go to the unemployment line where they belong. HHH and Stephanie are a cancer to the WWE, it's their fault ratings are in the drain when they're the ones running the weekly show.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, Ruby Riott is a great talent!
> 
> She is great in the ring (but unfortunately hasn’t been given many chances to shine much in lengthy matches since her 1st injury in mid-2018), is a great promo worker (BOTH heel plus face), and is slightly charismatic (although she could possess much more if given more spotlight).
> 
> Ruby was arguably the most underutilized/misused woman in WWE before she got released earlier today.


Cool, thanks for the info! Sounds like she'd be worth getting then.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Sadly, Lana is the most likely and she has been horrible for years now. Like watching someone turn more into a life sized plastic doll each day. After she stopped being the Ravishing Russian, it went downhill fast.


didnt miro say something along the lines take it from me kip don’t bring your wife to ringside” can’t see the benefit of signing her Miro works best alone


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hopefully they go to the unemployment line where they belong. HHH and Stephanie are a cancer to the WWE, it's their fault ratings are in the drain when they're the ones running the weekly show.


Stephanie sold her 2% share in the company last year did she not?


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Out of all the released talent yesterday, I only want AEW to sign Tommy End. This dude is a star with the right booking


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Tommy End is a lock for AEW. 

Tommy End vs Jon Moxley
Tommy End vs Kenny Omega
Tommy End vs PAC
Tommy End vs Max Friedman
Tommy End vs Cody Rhodes
Tommy End vs Penta
Tommy End vs Hangman Page
Tommy End vs Darby Allin
Tommy End vs Miro
Tommy End vs Eddie Kingston
Tommy End vs Lance Archer
Tommy End vs Sammy Guevara

Literally years of feuds/programs waiting for him.


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

There is something going on behind the scenes in wwe 
Two champs released in one go makes no sense at all 
They put so much time into Braun then keep him in the world title scene only to let him go?
The same with Black 
It seems both were on the cards until all of a sudden they aren’t.

If Vince makes the NJPW deal it will make a little more sense since they will need room on the roster for NJPW to send people to a fro from japan to America which will help in starting nxt Japan.
If this is an expansion tactic 
Then yes , more people will be let go so they can start signing talent in Japan and building a new roster that can then be sent to America if and when the time is right.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Tommy End is a lock for AEW.
> 
> Tommy End vs Jon Moxley
> Tommy End vs Kenny Omega
> ...


the problem is that while AEW sit on this goldmine of talent, by the time they get round to these feuds half of the guys will be retired. The hesitancy of Tony Khan to give us good feuds is evident.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LittleMissSisterBliss said:


> There is something going on behind the scenes in wwe
> Two champs released in one go makes no sense at all
> They put so much time into Braun then keep him in the world title scene only to let him go?
> The same with Black
> ...


get rid of the talent that don’t want to be there. That’s all he’s done. Why keep those who don’t want to put in the effort?

That or McGregor is about to be announced.


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> get rid of the talent that don’t want to be there. That’s all he’s done. Why keep those who don’t want to put in the effort?
> 
> That or McGregor is about to be announced.


In that case 
Expect Charlotte and Sasha to be let go 
Both have voiced their concerns with the company 
Sasha even asked for her release 

Letting go major talent who draw money in any sense is just poor business especially when you give them so much air time recently
Why not bury them first, that’s McMahons usual way of dealing with things so it seems out the norm


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Black needs to be the new Exalted one.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LittleMissSisterBliss said:


> In that case
> Expect Charlotte and Sasha to be let go
> Both have voiced their concerns with the company
> Sasha even asked for her release
> ...


im assuming this is all Nick Khan. The man is making moves.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gwi1890 said:


> Stephanie sold her 2% share in the company last year did she not?


Nope. she sold a lot of shares last year, for a profit of $2,255,710, but it was only like 3% of her total amount of WWE shares.



LittleMissSisterBliss said:


> In that case
> *Expect Charlotte and Sasha to be let go*
> Both have voiced their concerns with the company
> Sasha even asked for her release
> ...


If we´re lucky they release Charlotte.. Their womens division would improve if everything didn´t revolve around her -writers would be forced to come up with ideas for somebody else.
Charlotte is good, she´s just not THAT much better than the rest.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

LittleMissSisterBliss said:


> If Vince makes the NJPW deal it will make a little more sense since they will need room on the roster for NJPW to send people to a fro from japan to America which will help in starting nxt Japan.


I just can't see that, Vince has a long track record of booking Japanese wrestlers badly. Kushida was still the top japanese junior when he left NJ and he's pretty much stagnated in NXT. There's maybe half a dozen NJPW wrestlers you'd trust Vince with, maybe.

Strowman is someone Gedo would want to use. Apart from Fale they don't have any big men touring Japan.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

One guy I would keep any eye on is Adam Cole. This is pure speculation, but if the cuts come to NXT, he makes the most sense. One of the higher salaries in NXT, he isn't the kind of guy they will push on they push on the main roster and he has done pretty much everything on NXT. From a cost saving perspective, it make sense. Gargano, Ciampa and Finn may be in that same boat. If cost savings is the idea, WWE may be prepared to drop some of the higher NXT salaries. Especially because WWE knows that AEW can't hire all of them.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> One guy I would keep any eye on is Adam Cole. This is pure speculation, but if the cuts come to NXT, he makes the most sense. One of the higher salaries in NXT, he isn't the kind of guy they will push on they push on the main roster and he has done pretty much everything on NXT. From a cost saving perspective, it make sense. Gargano, Ciampa and Finn may be in that same boat. If cost savings is the idea, WWE may be prepared to drop some of the higher NXT salaries. Especially because WWE knows that AEW can't hire all of them.


Adam Cole is a star. I cant believe how he isn´t on Main Roster yet. Gargano and Ciampa lost all the momentum they had 2/3 years ago, unfortunately.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AEW should go all out trying to get Braun Strowman (and Daniel Bryan too). Those are the guys you pay big dollar for. Braun is perfect for that Brock Lesnar special attraction type role. Say what you want about him but he's probably better known than anyone else on the AEW roster except Moxley and Jericho.

Have him come in and obliterate "indy trash" or whatever in an NWO-lite type angle and you have nuclear heat. Page will dethrone Kenny for the title sooner or later. All the pieces are there for a big money feud between them just on that alone and you'll have Page emerge as a massive star at the end.

Black/Tommy End would be a good fit too. He has a unique persona. Just don't stick him with the Dork Order.

Lana would be a mistake, even if it makes all the sense in the world with Miro there. There's really nothing she brings to the table, but she'll probably go there anyway.

Likewise, Murphy would also be a mistake. Great wrestler. He could have great matches with the roster. But AEW has tons of guys that are carbon copies. Murphy is better off in NJPW.

Ruby would be a good get for the women's division which needs more solid hands.

Santana...what has she done again?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jedah said:


> AEW should go all out trying to get Braun Strowman (and Daniel Bryan too). Those are the guys you pay big dollar for. Braun is perfect for that Brock Lesnar special attraction type role. Say what you want about him but he's probably better known than anyone else on the AEW roster except Moxley and Jericho.
> 
> Have him come in and obliterate "indy trash" or whatever in an NWO-lite type angle and you have nuclear heat. Page will dethrone Kenny for the title sooner or later. All the pieces are there for a big money feud between them just on that alone and you'll have Page emerge as a massive star at the end.
> 
> ...


Lana can bring a lot to the table


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Sign Murphy and black and team them up as the ginger ninja's, money right there


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mat Men Podcast, which is very reliable, also says more cuts in the coming weeks. I'm selfishly hoping KUSHIDA is one so he can return to NJPW and become the best junior in the world again.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Mat Men Podcast, which is very reliable, also says more cuts in the coming weeks. I'm selfishly hoping KUSHIDA is one so he can return to NJPW and become the best junior in the world again.


There were rumours that a major reason for KUSHIDA leaving NJPW was because he wanted to move up a weight and move away from the juniors, Gedo wasn't so keen.

Even if KUSHIDA was released I'd like him to stay in North America for at least a couple more years.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> Lana can bring a lot to the table


What does she bring? Miro certainly doesn't need her to talk for him and she's garbage in the ring. She can do some "TV14" things but that's not AEW's style.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I could see Lana going to like The Home Shopping Network or just being an influencer. She's pretty and well-spoken but a shitty wrestler, so to me it seems like she would do better outside of wrestling.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jedah said:


> What does she bring? Miro certainly doesn't need her to talk for him and she's garbage in the ring. She can do some "TV14" things but that's not AEW's style.


She’s put a lot of work in to improve in the ring.

And Miro might not need her, but she was great as his manager before and she can be again. She was also very popular and AEW need all the popular women they can get.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Mat Men Podcast, which is very reliable, also says more cuts in the coming weeks. I'm selfishly hoping KUSHIDA is one so he can return to NJPW and become the best junior in the world again.


name i saw were Keith lee Angel Garza Liv Morgan


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> name i saw were Keith lee Angel Garza Liv Morgan


If the Keith Lee stuff ends up being true, I would take him over Braun. He just fits AEW way better than Braun.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400474481848631306
For those worried about Tommy End leading the Dark Order.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Black needs to be the new Exalted one.


Let that shit die


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I just hope TK doesn't get any and every released wrestler.

Looking at the list and what may become available I'm not sure AEW needs them. 

If Bryan became available and Joe then they should go after them.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Let that shit die


Nah. That gimmick has too much potential if they turn them heel again. Plus all the members have proved that they have a lot of personality in the BTE videos.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400474481848631306
> For those worried about Tommy End leading the Dark Order.


Hope she had a tampon


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Nah. That gimmick has too much potential if they turn them heel again. Plus all the members have proved that they have a lot of personality in the BTE videos.


It has no potential. How many iterations of Dark Order do we need before y'all admit it's not a viable thing on an actual wrestling show?

It failed prior to TV

It failed with TV and the spokesmen guy

It failed with Brodie Lee

It's failing as a face group hanging onto Brodie Lee sympathy and Adam Page associating with them. 


5th times the charge is too much. The fact that everything positive about Dark Order is always a "well on BTE they're funny" just solidifies that they're low card comedy shit and AEW in it's current structure doesn't have time to consistently show that on the shows that matter.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Dark Order don't want another leader to replace Brodie fine, but break them the hell up. This is the entertainment industry not the sympathy business. Dark Order is garbage without Brodie Lee as it's leader and heater. John Silver isn't entertaining and has a very immature sense of humor that needed a straight man to play off of.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dark Order never worked. It had a very brief period of relevancy with Brodie but that was far more about him than the group. It had that one night of brilliance in tribute of Brodie but that's it. You don't ever see them on Dynamite for a reason. All of its members are dead weight right now.

And with better talent becoming available because WWE can't/won't hoard anymore, Tony Khan needs to make some tough decisions. If you have to release all of Dark Order to get Braun or Daniel Bryan, you do it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW has a lot of potential but they continue to present factions as the Dork Order on a national network. I'm amazed how often this painfully cringe looking, indy group is often on TV, they look literally like a group of geeky computer techs wearing dollar store masks pretending to be masked wrestlers.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Dark Order was bad from the start.

I thought a good time to end it would have been after the tribute show.

It’s kinda dragged on since with little direction or purpose.

But I guess keeping it around is in some way a tribute to Brodie Lee.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It has no potential. How many iterations of Dark Order do we need before y'all admit it's not a viable thing on an actual wrestling show?
> 
> It failed prior to TV
> 
> ...


How can you say it has failed when we haven't had crowds in more than a year? You don't know how over they will be when the fans come back.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Dark Order could stand to be more streamlined.

Focus on John Silver as the singles guy competing for TNT Title
Focus on Uno and Grayson as the tag team. They're sick IMO
Focus on Anna Jay as a women's contender

Repackage Angels and Preston Vance


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I think Dark Order could stand to be more streamlined.
> 
> Focus on John Silver as the singles guy competing for TNT Title
> Focus on Uno and Grayson as the tag team. They're sick IMO
> ...


This is my thoughts as well. I wouldn't mind even cutting Reynolds and Five out of the group. Keep Jon Silver because he has a following and the Johnny Hungee stuff can sell some merch. He would mostly be a jobber, but an entertaining jobber has value. Uno/Grayson are tag title worthy and should be treated as such. Vance is a Cody project, but he is one that has been lucky enough to avoid Cody's storylines. He could be there TNT title singles guy. He needs to work heavily on his promos, but there are managers out there for him.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400474481848631306
> For those worried about Tommy End leading the Dark Order.





Jedah said:


> Dark Order never worked. It had a very brief period of relevancy with Brodie but that was far more about him than the group. It had that one night of brilliance in tribute of Brodie but that's it. You don't ever see them on Dynamite for a reason. All of its members are dead weight right now.
> 
> And with better talent becoming available because WWE can't/won't hoard anymore, Tony Khan needs to make some tough decisions. If you have to release all of Dark Order to get Braun or Daniel Bryan, you do it.


This is a wrestling forum so everything is subjective. However, Dark Order wasn't working during live shows at all in the beginning. It wasn't until they pushed "The Exalted One" stuff with Brodie it got over. I think the angle has definitely run its course, but due to the passing of Brodie, it's been kept well beyond its due date.

Which is unfortunate, because while not a fan of Silver, he would probably be over as a mid-card solo act. I googled Preston Vance and Alan Angels, they both have decent enough looks that could get them over with a gimmick change. Vance particularly looks like he could've been a part of MJF's Dynasty stable in MLW. 

Again, this is subjective, but if they removed both Vance and Angels from that group I'd actually be interested in them. However, as it stands right now I lose interest during all Dark Order segments and matches. I don't tune in to BTE at all either.

Are they over with the live crowd or something? I don't get people wanting them to have a new leader either. I believe part of the reason they still exist is because Brodie's death made them faces. 

Having a new "dark" character like Tommy would certainly make them heel again. And that would make them more of a serious group, unlike Brodie's comedy VKM lite version that got the group over. That'll cause comparisons between the Tommy and Brodie version of the group which I'm certain will spilt the reaction to the group.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

No


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Stooge and fall guy would be more accurate. They brought Murphy from 205 specifically for that angle and the neverending Mysterio feud.. And once that was done, nothing for Murphy


Wtf are you taking about? Buddy was drafted to Smackdown in April 2019, after he ran out of opponents on 205live. He also had a nice fued with Alestair Black on Raw for several months before he became Seti's lackey for no reason


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Wtf are you taking about? Buddy was drafted to Smackdown in April 2019, after he ran out of opponents on 205live. He also had a nice fued with Alestair Black on Raw for several months before he became Seti's lackey for no reason


The only semil-high profile thing he Murphy ever did was as Seth Rollins stooge. Drafted to Main Roster in 2019. his "winning streak" was against people like R-Truth, Tozawa and Ryder. The feud with Black was an underneath feud about nothing (Pick.A Fight.With ME), which he lost.
He Began the program with Rollins January 2020. So yeah.. I stand by my statement.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> The only semil-high profile thing he Murphy ever did was as Seth Rollins stooge. Drafted to Main Roster in 2019. his "winning streak" was against people like R-Truth, Tozawa and Ryder. The feud with Black was an underneath feud about nothing (Pick.A Fight.With ME), which he lost.
> He Began the program with Rollins January 2020. So yeah.. I stand by my statement.


You admit he floundered around and spent 9 months not doing much. So you've just disproven you whole statement... He was NOT called away from 205 Live specifically to be Seti's lackey.

But whatever, hopefully Buddy lands a nice contact with NJPW where he would get some respect. Hell replace fat boy Cobb with Murphy in the United Empire, that would be AWESOME!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You admit he floundered around and spent 9 months not doing much. So you've just disproven you whole statement... He was NOT called away from 205 Live specifically to be Seti's lackey.
> 
> But whatever, hopefully Buddy lands a nice contact with NJPW where he would get some respect. Hell replace fat boy Cobb with Murphy in the United Empire, that would be AWESOME!


If it makes you feel like you got a "win" then whatever.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I see a lot of folks citing WCW 1998, but isn't it just as likely that AEW pulls a WWE circa 1995, where a glut of underappreciated released WCW talent comes in and is given a legit chance to get over? Brad Armstrong turns into the Road Dogg, Stunning Steve into Stone Cold, Jean Paul Levesque into HHH, Cactus into Mankind, etc... Tony Khan, for his many flaws, gives a shit about wrestling, and there are some talented wrestlers that became available today. If he gets the chance to make a personnel upgrade, he absolutely should.

And btw, if anyone doesn't think that Tommy End should lead the Dark Order they're _*CRACKED.*_


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Murphy's best landing spot is NJPW I think. A good 2 years there and he's rehabbed to being a player. If he jumps to AEW or Impact or RoH he's got that WWE stank and will fall into the same character by in large. He needs a clean break fresh start and NJPW can best offer that.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Soul_Body said:


> I see a lot of folks citing WCW 1998, but isn't it just as likely that AEW pulls a WWE circa 1995, where a glut of underappreciated released WCW talent comes in and is given a legit chance to get over? Brad Armstrong turns into the Road Dogg, Stunning Steve into Stone Cold, Jean Paul Levesque into HHH, Cactus into Mankind, etc... Tony Khan, for his many flaws, gives a shit about wrestling, and there are some talented wrestlers that became available today. If he gets the chance to make a personnel upgrade, he absolutely should.
> 
> *And btw, if anyone doesn't think that Tommy End should lead the Dark Order they're *_*CRACKED.*_


We're cracked because we think a guy with a dark occult-like gimmick shouldn't lead a faction that got over as comedic heels, and are now comedic faces, after the real-life death of their on-screen leader...


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

idk anything about these guys. unless one of them can become a mega star then i don't see the point.

Braun is big i know which i don't think AEW need and isn't he kind of an asshole?

Aleister black has cool ass look for sure


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Something to ponder, Tony Khan talks about expansion and then a week later WWE releases many people.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

ET_Paul said:


> We're cracked because we think a guy with a dark occult-like gimmick shouldn't lead a faction that got over as comedic heels, and are now comedic faces, after the real-life death of their on-screen leader...


1. It doesn't have to happen right away. Aew is pretty good at the slow burn story. 2. How long do you think Dark Order can ride that wave exactly?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> How can you say it has failed when we haven't had crowds in more than a year? You don't know how over they will be when the fans come back.


Because it wasn't over when we had crowds and the only positives people say about the group pertain to a dead guy and shit in BTE


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PWInsider says that the non competition clauses of the released wrestlers end only between 6 and 10 of September. ALL OUT is 5 of September, so this wrestlers can't be at the PPV.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Because it wasn't over when we had crowds and the only positives people say about the group pertain to a dead guy and shit in BTE


This is the correct answer.
Dark Order was never over with the fans pre-Covid, and the only reason they are now is because of Brodies untimely passing.. Some people praise him as a Saint and makes him and the DO better and more over than they actually were.
Back when Brodie became the leader of DO, we had plenty of posts here saying he should be a follower, not a leader, that the DO was a bunch of jobbers that shouldn´t be on TV etc..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> This is the correct answer.
> Dark Order was never over with the fans pre-Covid, and the only reason they are now is because of Brodies untimely passing.. Some people praise him as a Saint and makes him and the DO better and more over than they actually were.
> Back when Brodie became the leader of DO, we had plenty of posts here saying he should be a follower, not a leader, that the DO was a bunch of jobbers that shouldn´t be on TV etc..


The group has sucked consistently. It's had a few moments it looked like it would turn around, but it failed. Shit wasn't and isn't good. Why folk are lying like it's a great group or a good group that just needs a few tweaks I'll never know.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> PWInsider says that the non competition clauses of the released wrestlers end only between 6 and 10 of September. ALL OUT is 5 of September, so this wrestlers can't be at the PPV.


So the wrestlers aren't officially released yet then?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> PWInsider says that the non competition clauses of the released wrestlers end only between 6 and 10 of September. ALL OUT is 5 of September, so this wrestlers can't be at the PPV.


This is only true if WWE back dated the releases. Which is such a petty fucking move.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

No


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> So the wrestlers aren't officially released yet then?


Yes they are. It can be retracted though, like they did with Drake Maverick, but it almost never happens.
And to my best knowledge, the talent is free to start negotiations with other promotions, they just can´t appear on any shows until the 90 days has passed.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Yes they are. It can be retracted though, like they did with Drake Maverick, but it almost never happens.
> And to my best knowledge, the talent is free to start negotiations with other promotions, they just can´t appear on any shows until the 90 days has passed.


So they are free for ALL OUT then?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Recent WWE Releases Have Non-Competes Expiring After AEW All-Out [Report]


According to one source, the chances of any recently released WWE talent showing up at the AEW All-Out pay-per-view are pretty slim.




www.thesportster.com


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> So they are free for ALL OUT then?


That would be a no. The first Dynamite AFTER.
I think AEW can advertise them, but I´m not sure about that?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW took a shot at the releases:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400821313313427464*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *AEW took a shot at the releases:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400821313313427464*


Eventually AEW will have to release some as well in the future. Just saying.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> This is only true if WWE back dated the releases. Which is such a petty fucking move.


Which means they probably did it.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Eventually AEW will have to release some as well in the future. Just saying.


Didn´t they already release at least 2 people? Awesome Kong and who was the other one? So if they´re trying to throw shade at WWE with this, it´s hitting themselves as well.
Besides that, they´re right. Some sort of opportunity will present itself sooner or later.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Now AEW Marks are gonna act like Braun is a huge star LMAO


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TheFiend666 said:


> Now AEW Marks are gonna act like Braun is a huge star LMAO


No, he isn´t, he is boring.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__





48. Tommy End from Oral Sessions with Renée Paquette | Podcast Episode on Podbay


Listen to 48. Tommy End, an episode of Oral Sessions with Renée Paquette, easily on Podbay - the best podcast player on the web.




podbay.fm





Renee Paquette interview with Tommy End. In this interview, she asks him who he'd like to wrestle and he mentions some of the usual AEW suspects that you might expect like Kenny Omega, Jungle Boy but then he also mentioned Will Hobbs, which IMO gives away the fact that he is signing with AEW. I am a fan of Hobbs, but I don't think someone would fantasy book themselves against Hobbs, unless they planned on working in the same promotion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A few months ago it was reported that Andrade and Aleister Black were two of Tony Khan's main targets. I can't remember if that was before or after Andrade got his release, but it seems that AEW could have both of them soon.

If they could add Aleister Black, Bryan Danielson (why is there no update on his status?) and maybe Samoa Joe (is he in the right condition to wrestle?), they would be getting some top-level and proven talents. However, they really need to figure out how to use this big roster or Tony needs to be ruthless and start the releases.

I'm cold on the idea of Strowman myself (I'd rather see Wardlow get pushed like a beast and if you bring in Braun, you can't bring him in as a midcarder), but would understand if Tony Khan wants him because he's the most relevant guy of the latest round of WWE cuts, beat Goldberg last year, and beat a McMahon at this year's Mania. It's still a really strange release, unlike so many others which are guys not playing an active part.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Didn´t they already release at least 2 people? Awesome Kong and who was the other one? So if they´re trying to throw shade at WWE with this, it´s hitting themselves as well.
> Besides that, they´re right. Some sort of opportunity will present itself sooner or later.


and Bea Priestly and Jimmy Havoc, but that was for other reasons


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

Any chance it's a work and they haven't actually been released? So that's Braun, Bryan and Black all off screen in a very short people of time.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> and Bea Priestly and Jimmy Havoc, but that was for other reasons


Havoc shouldn´t have been hired to begin with.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Havoc shouldn´t have been hired to begin with.


He looked exactly like a guy I used to know, who was a total fucking drama queen, so I could never take Havoc seriously


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

no


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Bryan will be back in WWE by Summerslam


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Aleister was on Renee's Oral Sessions show. Dude always comes across as a total class act. Towards the end of the video she asked him who he wants to work with and he mentioned guys like Omega, Mox, Daniels (along with guys like Moose, Callihan, etc.). I don't know, I feel pretty comfortable in thinking he's AEW bound when he's available. That's the vibe I got from listening to the podcast.



3venflow said:


> If they could add Aleister Black,* Bryan Danielson (why is there no update on his status?)* and maybe Samoa Joe (is he in the right condition to wrestle?), they would be getting some top-level and proven talents. However, they really need to figure out how to use this big roster or Tony needs to be ruthless and start the releases.


*



TVLINE | With your contract expiring in September, you’ve previously talked about plans for becoming a part-time wrestler. What does that look like? Do you see yourself shifting to a backstage role, or occasionally appearing in the ring?

Click to expand...

*


> It’s funny that people gravitate towards the date “September,” and I think it’s because that’s when my last contract ended, but it doesn’t end in September. [Note: Bryan was tight-lipped about when his contract actually runs out.] I’m still trying to figure out what that looks like… I had a tag team match on SmackDown last Friday, and it was a lot of fun, but my neck was just wrecked. I’m going to be 40 in May and my daughter likes to get on my shoulders to pick leaves from a Japanese maple in front of our house [and he couldn’t this time due to the pain]. You get to that point where it’s like, how long can I do this full-time and still be able to do those kinds of things with my daughter? What’s the right balance between part-time and that sort of thing? It may be that it’s just every once in a while when the urge strikes, or maybe like a schedule where it’s like eight months on, these months off.
> 
> One of the coolest things about wrestling, and just be being an independent contractor in general, is that you can say, “Well, I really only want to do this amount of work.” What that amount of work is, I have no idea yet. I still have to figure it out. But I also need to be respectful of the people who are relying on me to go to work. I have to give them an answer sooner rather than later. I’m trying to figure that out, trying to be responsible as an employee of somebody who’s taken care of our family very well. But then also, trying to take the time to figure it out.


This is a quote from Bryan about a month ago or so when answering a question about his contract status. He did mention how his neck was "wrecked", to the point where he couldn't put his daughter on his shoulders. So, I would guess that Bryan is just going to take it easy for now. If he's going back to WWE, I imagine he won't be there until like Summerslam. And if he went some place like AEW, I imagine we wouldn't see him until like All Out.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

As a fan, I'd like to see Aleister Black & Ruby Riot signed by AEW, whilst at the same time recognising they could start to be seen as a WWE cast-off fed like TNA was seen as


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer:

“While not a done deal, and it can’t be until 8/31, the strong belief is that Tom Budgen, the former Aleister Black, is headed there (AEW). Although there has been talk in WWE that the company made a mistake in cutting him and may make him an offer to return.”

Andrade and Aleister Black were Heyman guys. Maybe AEW should try and bring in Heyman too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I could see End returning to WWE just the same. He'd get more money likely and better term given he's a free agent now. Given Thea went back, I wonder if she took less money to return and Tommy could make that difference up and then some.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I could see End returning to WWE just the same. He'd get more money likely and better term given he's a free agent now. Given Thea went back, I wonder if she took less money to return and Tommy could make that difference up and then some.


He wouldn't get more money though. They cut him for "budget" reasons. They would more likely bring him back on a restructured deal where he make less in base salary, but increase his incentive (bonus/merch) pay. More power to him if he goes back, but an incentive based deal is a nightmare for a wrestler. When someone else determines your usage, that can limit your growth potential substantially.

Also, I don't think it was confirmed that Thea was going back, but just that she was in discussions. In fact, the story of her return stopped pretty much right before Black was released.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He's definitely buttering up AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403358863613628428


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mark Henry and some others in AEW are pushing for the company to bring in Braun Strowman, per Meltzer on WOR.

AEW's main priority is to get Tommy End/Aleister Black signed, as he's been a long-term target.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Henry originally scouted Strowman. Guy is asking $20,000 per appearance on the indies - he's out to lunch. "Brawny Strongman" Adam Scherr should go to NJPW and be "American Godzilla" or something.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Braun has denied those stories but he definitely wouldn't come cheap. New Japan are being financially conservative right now due to the pandemic, which is why they haven't added much to their roster despite absences.

So I think Braun has two options to meet his financial wishes: wait for WWE to bring him back or join AEW

Even though I'm not totally opposed to AEW signing him (he was a top star in WWE, not some midcard reject), I'm wary of them bringing in too many of these guys at once, especially since they'd all need fairly prominent roles. If you're going to do that, you may as well as least chain it together in an invasion angle.

I'd still rather see Tommy End than Braun even though he doesn't have the same name value. Guys like Andrade and Tommy fit the original ethos of AEW, good workers with athleticism and plenty of upside. I wonder if Buddy Murphy is on their radar, another very high-level worker but kinda meh in the character department.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't think there's any chance Aleister/End just goes back to WWE, even if WWE do offer him something. And I say that not because I think Aleister is bitter towards WWE. From everything Aleister has said since being released, he's almost all positive things to say about his time in WWE, Vince, etc. And I could definitely see Aleister back in WWE one day. But right now? Nah. Hell, just listen to his interview with Renee. Half the guys he said he wanted to face are currently in AEW. And the other guys he would still be able to work because he'd be with AEW. He seems like he wants to spread his wings and now, even if he probably didn't want released in the 1st place, he has a chance to do so. And plus, even if WWE does make him an offer, it's probably lower than what he was making before.

With Strowman, I see him as a case of where he probably doesn't need to wrestle right now and if he does, he's going to demand big money for it. He is a guy that I could definitely see going back to WWE in the near future on a reduced deal.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

After Braun denied it on twitter early Friday, PWInsider doubled down on initial report - 

*Update (Friday, June 11th at 4:43 PM EST): *PWInsider (h/t Wrestling Inc) “reports that Strowman’s manager Nick Antocelli has quoted $20,000 – $25,000 for a three hour appearance...Strowman’s manager is also asking for first class airfare, a two-night hotel stay, plus all meals and ground transportation to be covered.”​
Now he was making 1M a year, but that also doesn't go far if you were "living the lifestyle" and IIRC he's shown off flash cars in the past on IG and the like. Now if he was thrifty with his spending he could relax for awhile, however his money making window is now as a wrestler he's 37 yrs old. Out of sight, out of mind and all that. I'm sure he feels he could go back to WWE for mid-six figures if he eventually has bills to pay. 

He's never worked indies in his life - hired out of the strongman world and only worked WWEPC and main brand shows. There isn't an indie in the land that will think $25,000 for three hours is a smart ROI for Adam Scherr. Maybe Saudi Arabia. That's $1.3M for one booking a week for a year - seems like he's trying to make up his WWE money/schedule on the indies.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a feeling that WWE is using the 90 day non-compete as a shield and they plan to bring some of the released wrestlers back, but on restructured deals. There is a report out there from Fightful that Samoa Joe has had talks about returning to NXT. Basically they can reduce head count for 3 months, boost their stock price by the perception of coat savings and then bring back the wrestlers they want with incentive laden deals.

Daniel Bryan - I doubt WWE is even sweating him leaving. They know he is to connected to them.

Braun Strowman - If Braun is seeking price that has been reported, then he isn't going to be working much. AEW should sign him, but no way am I giving him $1 million+ a year. He will end up back in WWE.

Tommy End - He seems like a guy that has no hard feelings towards WWE, but likes to use his creativity. They could offer him a new deal, but he may turn it down. If WWE signs Vega, that would be more of an incentive.

Mickie James - Likely not coming back to WWE unless she is being inducted into the Hall of Fame.

Garrett, Riot, and Murphy are all people that I think they don't bring back because they are the actual cost savings.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If Tommy End goes back to WWE after all that crap.. I will seriously be done with him. This man has so much potential and if wwe didn't do shit with him the first round, they won't ever. Vince sees no value in you other than keeping you away from other promotions. How fuckin hard is that to understand?

It will be a dumb move. 

Joe on the other hand.. sure. His best wrestling days are behind him. He has nothing to prove. He can go back to NXT it announcers booth if he wishes to.

Daniel Bryan will probably do a 6 month NJPW run, get it out of his system and then end up back on WWE with a part timer contract. I heard total Bella's was dropped by E!. Can't be a coincidence. So maybe he has left WWE and maybe will come to AEW eventually. Time will tell, I'm not going to be hopeful about it.


----------

